# PSI Carbide Tipped Barrel Trimmer



## JimGo (May 19, 2006)

PSI has a new, carbide tipped barrel trimmer that's supposed to be coming in some time this coming week or the following week.  They have a complete set including inserts, on sale this week.  I thought I'd pass this on for those who don't subscribe to the PSI E-mails.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/e-10257.html


----------



## Johnathan (May 19, 2006)

I'd be interested to know how these are. I do like my CSUSA barrel trimmers. Nice and sharp and nothing like the junk I bought from Woodcraft.


----------



## JimGo (May 25, 2006)

My barrel trimmer shipped out today according to PSI.  I live close enough that I might actually get it tomorrow, and I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## JimGo (May 30, 2006)

Well, of course I didn't get the barrel trimmer on Friday, and since I use my work address, I didn't get it Saturday, either.  But it came today!  I just opened it to take a peek, and it's odd.  There are only two cutting blades, rather than the traditional four, and the shape of the rest of it is interesting, too.  I'll try to take pictures tonight when I get home.  I'll also see if I can't get some shop time tonight or tomorrow night to take it for a test drive.


----------



## Johnathan (May 30, 2006)

Yes, I'm looking forward to the "test drive" review.


----------



## gerryr (May 30, 2006)

Take the rest of the day off and go try that thing out.[]  Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## JimGo (May 30, 2006)

No time to get out and play, but I did get to take some pictures tonight.  Here are some close-ups that hopefully will help you understand my earlier comments.






<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 31, 2006)

Looks good but a bit expensive. Will the cutter head fit existing mandrels?


----------



## gerryr (May 31, 2006)

Actually, I can see a potential problem with the thing and that is that the carbide inserts aren't replaceable.  I was a machinist for a while many years ago and we always had problems with carbide cutters chipping.  The inserts were easily replaceable.  Chipping may not be a problem with wood, but if you drop the thing, it might chip.


----------



## low_48 (May 31, 2006)

What do you mean Gerry, I can see the braze line from here[]


----------



## gerryr (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe I should have said not easily replaceable.  The inserts on the cutters I used in the machine shop had a hole in the center and were held in place by a set screw.  When they got dull, you could just loosen the set screw and rotate the insert to a new edge.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmmmm...seems like there's a market (otherwise PSI wouldn't be selling these), and I'd bet there are a lot of potential buyers.  So, what do you say Gerry? []


----------



## low_48 (Jun 1, 2006)

A cutter with two replaceable inserts would REALLY make that PSI cutter look like a bargain[:0]


----------



## gerryr (Jun 1, 2006)

Actually, making one with replaceable inserts shouldn't really be much more expensive than making the one they're selling.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 2, 2006)

OK Jim, how does it work? Is it worth the premium?[?]


----------



## JimGo (Jun 2, 2006)

Won't know 'till at least Sunday now!  Work keeps getting in my way.  I swear, if I didn't need it to pay the bills...


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Actually, making one with replaceable inserts shouldn't really be much more expensive than making the one they're selling.



I shouldn't, but I have looked at an incert I have at the shop to see about making one with replaceable incerts. The biggest problem is the overall diameter would be in the range of 1 inch. 
Let's see, on the current list of things to do......about next year[]


----------



## JimGo (Jun 2, 2006)

Why is the 1" diameter a problem Paul?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Why is the 1" diameter a problem Paul?


I guess it might not be for some. But I would think that there may be more opportunity for it to grab the corners of the blank and tear it up a bit. Maybe not. I'll know if..I mean when.. I get a chance to try it out.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 3, 2006)

If you make one, sign me up![]


----------



## scubaman (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Why is the 1" diameter a problem Paul?


The larger the diameter, the more to cut, the harder you have to press, the more problems you'll have.  Ideally your cutter is just larger than the size you're cutting for.



> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Actually, I can see a potential problem with the thing and that is that the carbide inserts aren't replaceable.  I was a machinist for a while many years ago and we always had problems with carbide cutters chipping.  The inserts were easily replaceable.  Chipping may not be a problem with wood, but if you drop the thing, it might chip.


Don't drop it!  It's like a router bit.  Maybe an expensive tool, and maybe totally overkill and inappropriate for pens - but it's not really a HUGE amount of money.  Not 100s of $s!  Maybe if you drop it on concrete the 1st time an chip it you'll learn.  It'll probably still be usable anyway!

This is a std reverse spotfacer available in industrial supply houses.  You can also use an interchangable pilot counterbore that uses a 1/4" pilot - replace with D drill rod.  Get it in cobalt steel and you have something that'll last a long time.  These things CAN be sharpened


----------



## JimGo (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Rich!  I actually got a chance to play with this last night and tonight.  You don't have to push hard with this thing!  It's SHARP! In fact, the best thing is to take very light cuts, much like with an other turning.  I only got to try it on the synthetics I'll be posting in a minute, but MAN did it cut nice, thin ribbons from the ends.  It's a HUGE improvement over the old, dull thing I had been using.  Now, whether it's worth the extra money compared to a new "standard" cutter...that's something I can't answer, since I didn't buy one of those, nor did I have my old one sharpened.  I guess that would be the ultimate test, but since I've misplaced my old trimmer, I can't quite do that test!


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 30, 2006)

Jim,
Have you tried this new toy on wood yet? I'm in the market and am considering this one.
Thanks


----------



## JimGo (Jun 30, 2006)

Ron,
I've tried it about a half dozen times or so now, but not on wood.  For some reason, I've been doing a LOT of pens from synthetic materials lately.  Any way, it seems to cut very nicely.  The only problem I have with it is that it's tough to see where the exact tip of the cutting head is, and if you're not careful you can kind of "drive" the head into the material you're trimming.  What I've started doing is lowering the cutting head until it's close to the blank, then turning on the drill press and slowly advancing the quill 'till the head starts to cut.

I can't recall the price difference now, but I don't think it was TOO out of line from the "standard" trimmer, and it does a good job for me.  If it stays sharper longer, then it will be worth the few extra dollars, IMHO.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update. When you try this out on wood could you update? I would like to get some feedback as to it's usability on wood before I purchase.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 2, 2006)

Jim thanks for the post, I am going to order this trimmer.


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm a little late posting to this topic...sorry.
Jim, did you get the 1/2" or 3/4"
I have the 1/2" and I love it.  As Jim says, it's sharp and it stays sharp as far as I've seen.  I originally purchased the kit from psi and was surprised at how rapidly the 3/4" head got dull.  I have used this on about 25 wood pens so far and it appears to be as sharp as when I bought it.  The steel one would be dull by now.
Definitely worth the money IMO.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 3, 2006)

Aside from the aforementioned problem of chipping if dropped, you have to be careful with heat on carbide. If you are milling something dense like snakewood or blackwood, use some mineral spirits to lube and cool it a bit if you feel any heat. Heat will really murder carbide. It's the most common way our shop dulls up router bits. Someone uses it at too high a speed and just gets the carbide too hot too long. 




Secondly, only having two cutting edges is very aggressive (kinda like how a tablesaw rip blade may only have 25-30 teeth but a fine-crosscut has 80 or more). Seems to me like having three or four cutting edges would produce a much cleaner cut long-term. I guess they are saving money by only putting two cutters on it. 

That, and once this thing starts to wear out, BEWARE a grab/catch with only two cutters going--- seems to me that the aggressive cut from this thing would really grab a blank when milling if not careful. 


Does it seem to quickly eat into the brass tube? Ie, are you having to be more careful that normal not to shorten the tube?


----------



## JimGo (Sep 3, 2006)

I' going to be doing a bunch of cutting/drilling/gluing/trimming over the next few days, and all of it to wood blanks.  I'll give you more feedback then.  I did get the 3/4" cutting head, for the record.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 3, 2006)

Has anyone determined if the cutters will fit the shafts from AS and Craft Supply?  I am totally game for this cutter but have a lot of money in shafts that might not fit.


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />Has anyone determined if the cutters will fit the shafts from AS and Craft Supply?  I am totally game for this cutter but have a lot of money in shafts that might not fit.



alamocdc, in a different post said they're not.
Post is at http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17191
I have to admit I was less than thrilled when I saw it only had 2 cutting heads.  So far it has worked well.  I use my 4 cutter head steel mill to clean up the blanks after turning and finishing. The 2 want to catch...could be because it's so sharp or because it only has 2 cutters...  I know I'm going to buy a 3/4" for doing larger pens, I like this one so much.


----------

